# List of dart frog impoters



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey guys, im hoping i can get a list going of the importers out there. I know of UE. Are there more?
Thanks
Chris

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

the guy just needs a link to Teseros de Colombia so he can support Ivan

Look down abit mate there is a campaign running,tis a no brainer
best

Stu


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

My former username was frogmanchu. Im interested in getting some of the newer frogs coming in. Without knowing importers I can't do that. Im not here to get rich or betray the hobby. I'm simply asking for help.
Thanks 
Chris

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

stu&shaz said:


> the guy just needs a link to Teseros de Colombia so he can support Ivan
> 
> Look down abit mate there is a campaign running,tis a no brainer
> best
> ...


Stu I didnt even see that thread. Thanks for the information.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

BlackFrogExotics said:


> My former username was frogmanchu. Im interested in getting some of the newer frogs coming in. Without knowing importers I can't do that. Im not here to get rich or betray the hobby. I'm simply asking for help.
> Thanks
> Chris
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


Unless you are on site to hand pick your frogs for health, vigor, appearance - you would be much better served finding someone in the trade that deals with the importers to get you what you want. Not saying you can't go at it alone. But getting sent weak or sick frogs that may or may not look like the ones you wanted might get old real quick.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Black jungle, Patrick nabors, pumilo all import I believe.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info everyone. I do appreciate and the advice.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

I've never asked about importers because the frogs I wanted where all local. Im asking because I want to broaden my experience to wc frogs. I never meant to cause any issue just wanted to make a list and talk personally with a few importers to get a better understanding of the whole wc husbandry. 


This would also help others if there was a go to list of all the importers across the board.



Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

- Understory Enterprises
- Simply Natural Dart Frogs
- Strictly Reptiles
- Herpetologic(Sean Stewart)
- Blue_Pumilio(screen name on here)


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have cleaned up this thread quite a bit and removed several posts. Please keep this thread on topic. That means you can *answer his question, or do not post.* Side conversations are not allowed.

_*Everyone*_ seems to be in need of a refresher course on the User Agreement. Take special note of the "General Norms" section. 

Any inflammatory posts going forward will be removed with infractions and/or time off given.

With that all said... this thread is now open again.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the information everyone. I appreciate it.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

My understanding is that Herpetologic(Sean Stewart) and Simply Natural Dart Frogs are not importers of dart frogs, but they sell some imported frogs after treating them appropriately for parasites and chytrid. 

Tesoros and UE are farm raised importers. Other threads have noted that INIBICO has rumors of imports, but nothing substantial.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Strictly Reptiles in Hollywood, FL does the bulk of the Pumilio and Auratus, they have for years, you can buy from them, the more you buy the higher priority you become (I am talking multiple $$Thousands here), Two Amigos in Miami has done Tincs and Luecs but recently said he does not want to import frogs any more but if he can make money I am sure he would. You could go to someone like him and ask for 100 frogs imported but would need to buy them all and he may do it ( a trans shipper so to speak), a $4,000 or $5,000 investment in the animals alone. Shipping, TREATING & feeding can easily add another $1000 to that bill and you must be prepared for some losses of live stock. South Central Herp in Palm Bay, FL (Nick Mole) has done the majority of Tincs over the last 18 - 24 months, Atelopus, Luecs and some Trivs, most anything coming from the Guyana Shield countries. Sean Stewart imports from European connections for his own resale. The recent Costa Rican Oophaga have come from a snake guy (actually 2 guys) in Miami and Texas but they would not be interested in selling them outside 1 US distributor which will be Pat Nabors. There are also hundreds of small importers that could do shipments, which some have, many in California and a handful in other states. You would need to develop a relationship with one and be prepared to buy all or most of an import. 
SNDF no longer imports frogs and as far as I know Blue Pumilio has never imported a frog though they both may hold a license.
Tesoros, CRARC & WIKIRI are all exporters of farm raised conservation program frogs, all 3 of whom have used Understory to do their importing but recently Tesoros also sold frogs through Black Jungle.
Anyone can get an import license but importing is a very expensive exercise, there has to be a pretty decent number of animals imported to defray costs or the animals must be incredibly valuable to make the effort worth while. Hope this helped.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

It would be an interesting addition to that list if it were know which of the importers treat the WC frogs..and for what...or are there any?


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

markpulawski said:


> South Central Herp in Palm Bay, FL (Nick Mole) has done the majority of Tincs over the last 18 - 24 months, Atelopus, Luecs and some Trivs, most anything coming from the Guyana Shield countries.


I think Nick Mole is First Choice Reptiles. I don't think Eric from South Central Herp imports, but gets some of his frogs from Nick.


markpulawski said:


> and as far as I know Blue Pumilio has never imported a frog though they both may hold a license.


I was under the impression Justin (Blue Pumilio) did do his own importing from Cosat Rica, so that's news to me.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Kevin your right Nick Mole is First Choice and he does importing, South Cnetral (Eric) is in the same city but I think just buys a lot of stuff from Nick or they trade back and forth. The Costa Rican frogs are imported through a guy in Texas and then shipped to a venomous snake guy in Miami who was offered frogs but did not want to sell them. I guess some how Justin found him or vice versa, the guy was not happy with how the distribution was going so he asked Pat to take over. Justin may have an import license but he did not import from or have any affiliation with the facilities in Costa Rica though he may have implied that he did.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

markpulawski said:


> Strictly Reptiles in Hollywood, FL does the bulk of the Pumilio and Auratus, they have for years, you can buy from them, the more you buy the higher priority you become (I am talking multiple $$Thousands here), Two Amigos in Miami has done Tincs and Luecs but recently said he does not want to import frogs any more but if he can make money I am sure he would. You could go to someone like him and ask for 100 frogs imported but would need to buy them all and he may do it ( a trans shipper so to speak), a $4,000 or $5,000 investment in the animals alone. Shipping, TREATING & feeding can easily add another $1000 to that bill and you must be prepared for some losses of live stock. South Central Herp in Palm Bay, FL (Nick Mole) has done the majority of Tincs over the last 18 - 24 months, Atelopus, Luecs and some Trivs, most anything coming from the Guyana Shield countries. Sean Stewart imports from European connections for his own resale. The recent Costa Rican Oophaga have come from a snake guy (actually 2 guys) in Miami and Texas but they would not be interested in selling them outside 1 US distributor which will be Pat Nabors. There are also hundreds of small importers that could do shipments, which some have, many in California and a handful in other states. You would need to develop a relationship with one and be prepared to buy all or most of an import.
> SNDF no longer imports frogs and as far as I know Blue Pumilio has never imported a frog though they both may hold a license.
> Tesoros, CRARC & WIKIRI are all exporters of farm raised conservation program frogs, all 3 of whom have used Understory to do their importing but recently Tesoros also sold frogs through Black Jungle.
> Anyone can get an import license but importing is a very expensive exercise, there has to be a pretty decent number of animals imported to defray costs or the animals must be incredibly valuable to make the effort worth while. Hope this helped.


Mark thanks for the information man. That's why I was asking to make a list so I could ask the questions you just gave the answers to. I appreciate the detail in you response. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If there is any suspicion that a person may not have an import license or may not have imported a frog, a FOIA request can be filed with USFW to determine if their statements are true or not... 

If you have any questions about it, shoot me a e-mail and I'll walk you through the process. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

BlackFrogExotics said:


> Stu I didnt even see that thread. Thanks for the information.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


You are very welcome.
It might be a bit off topic you are after,but still of interest I guess. I know of two importers over here Dutch rana in Holland and Dendroworld in France. I believe both handle wikiri and UE imports ,but at this time frogs from teseros will come in through dendroworld. We have no direct imports in to the UK though all comes through Europe. It's actually quite interesting to watch your sites as new frogs there oft turn up here and sometimes visa versa.

best

Stu


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

There is also Bushmaster Reptiles in Colorado, they do darts every now and then, for some reason I think they were the first to offer the Dasha and ???other morph that came in with that one.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

oldlady25715 said:


> My understanding is that Herpetologic(Sean Stewart) and Simply Natural Dart Frogs are not importers of dart frogs, but they sell some imported frogs after treating them appropriately for parasites and chytrid.
> 
> Tesoros and UE are farm raised importers. Other threads have noted that INIBICO has rumors of imports, but nothing substantial.


That is a misnomer, Sean Stewart does not test, not sure about Marcus but the frog's I have received from UE on 3 different occasions tested negative for bd. 
All should be tested esp WC.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

markpulawski said:


> There is also Bushmaster Reptiles in Colorado, they do darts every now and then, for some reason I think they were the first to offer the Dasha and ???other morph that came in with that one.


They bring in darts randomly. They're really more associated with the farm in Indonesia, specializing in chondros and other snakes/lizards from south Asia.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

So do we consider these farms as captive bred or are they still wild caught

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Depends entirely on the country you are talking about, some yes, some no but this is a can of worms already discussed in more than 1 thread, better to seek out those threads than throw this one into another rehash. Do your home work black frog.
All frogs coming in from out of country should be QT's no matter what their designation....and I will add the nastiest frog plagues on the planet have come from CB frogs from Europe.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks Mark. I plan on doing all my homework for sure. I appreciate you taking ghost e time to be of help. I'll checkout the other threads. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------

